
ESP32-B (ESP8266 successor) now available with 8MByte (double) RAM - minxomat
https://www.mouser.de/ProductDetail/Espressif-Systems/ESP32-WROVER-B-16MB?qs=%2fha2pyFadugKGKyA%252bZerg8DGcTjMpOwKadiEzwp9%252b4d1aKdT9mWc%252bYlMm1e%2fBcAp
======
yohann305
Some of you might want to know that many of the standard Arduino libraries do
not work on ESP32 (ex: controlling a servo motor using servo.h).

Basically you'll start fiddling with an Arduino Uno and would want to move to
a smaller piece of hardware and will find out that your code doesn't work on
the ESP32. The ESP8266 is your best bet at the moment. Unless someone here
knows something i don't?

~~~
minxomat
If you want to use the Arduino ecosystem that is, ESP32 and ESP8266 don't have
anything to do with Arduino.

The Arduino core has been ported to ESP8266, but IMO that's a completely
unnecessary level of indirection. Learn how to program the hardware. ESPs
documentation is top notch, and C/++, Python and Lua can all be used.

Especially the dual-core nature of the ESP32 is not really compatible with the
Arduino way of thinking.

Just my opinion.

------
dlhavema
Is there a module sorta like this available yet:

[https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Seeed-
Studio/317060016?...](https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Seeed-
Studio/317060016?qs=SElPoaY2y5KK6Wkw0vh95g%3D%3D)

or an upgraded nodemcu type board?

~~~
minxomat
I think AnalogLamb have something planned. In the meantime, the module can be
soldered to any WROVER test board (available on AliExpress and such).

------
nrp
It's worth noting that the ESP32 itself doesn't seem to be changed. This is a
new module with 2x the external PSRAM than the previous version. It seems it
is still limited to being able to map 4 MB at a time as well.

------
sgt
That is pretty impressive, especially at that price level. I wonder how much
effort it would be to hook it up to a Gameduino 3.

